# O.J. Mayo takes shot at stability with Bucks



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> St. Francis — O.J. Mayo wanted to find a place to stay awhile.
> 
> After spending his first four pro seasons in Memphis, the 6-foot-5 shooting guard was in Dallas just one year.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/buck...ability-with-bucks-b99109728z1-225910111.html


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

I am excited about Mayo this season.. well I am excited for just about everything about the Bucks this year.. we will do what we always do.. not compete for a title and not be bad enough to land a high lottery pick, but i think this team has alot of fun guys to watch and I am exctied to see them play together


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Mayo will have to be an elite offensive player who also defends his position at least passably well for this team to be any better than an 7th seed. I don't see it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Man, I had such high hopes for Mayo when he got drafted. He's disappointed in a major way. He should be better than he currently is. Would you guys call him a bust at this point?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

As far as #3 overall picks go, he's near the middle of the pack. He's slightly on the low end of the average expectation you can have for a 3rd pick. He's not as good as Pau, Melo, Harden, Horford, Penny, or Grant Hill, but he's also better than Kanter (so far), Morrison, Gordon, Miles, Dunleavy, Raef (arguably), Laettner, and Billy Owens.


----------

